# Hey Ho the Witch is dead!



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Ken Livingstone is no longer the mayor of London.

Ryan Air flight to London? - €50
Train to London? - £12
Jumbo sacks of peanuts? - €5 each.

Feeding the pidgies in Trafalgar square again? - Bloody pricless........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The way I heard it was that there were elections all across the UK and a lot of politicians of like mind were ousted as well. They're swingin' from the far left hard to the right, it seems.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

does this mean it will be legal to feed pigeons now?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> The way I heard it was that there were elections all across the UK and a lot of politicians of like mind were ousted as well. They're swingin' from the far left hard to the right, it seems.
> 
> Pidgey


Probably the ousting had nothing to do with the right to feed pigeons...right?
I mean, wouldn't it be great if the headline was to read...Livingstone Out Due To Lack Of Sensitivity Toward the Humble Pigeon!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*KEN (the pigeon hater ) KICK OUT AT THE BALLOT BOX BY PIGEON POWER*GEORGE


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Charis said:


> Probably the ousting had nothing to do with the right to feed pigeons...right?
> I mean, wouldn't it be great if the headline was to read...Livingstone Out Due To Lack Of Sensitivity Toward the Humble Pigeon!


 Humble pigeon, how about the HEROIC pigeons which saved many a life in days gone by!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Humble pigeon, how about the HEROIC pigeons which saved many a life in days gone by!


Well that too then.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

No, Pigie hating wasn't a factor. But the law didn't make sense. changing it was not an option with Ken the Hun in place. Now the man is gone, the situation can only improve.


----------

